# Nesting boxes



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok I have 8 nesting boxes for my girls. But
They ALL lay eggs in one box! Why do they do this?!?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Because chickens like to lay in the nest that other birds find safe to lay in...so it's monkey see, monkey do. If the top hen lays an egg, the lower hens will wait for her to vacate that nest and lay one there also. If they come to the coop and find an egg in a nest, they will lay in that nest also because some other bird deemed it a "safe" place to lay.

Do an experiment...when you gather eggs tomorrow, place an egg in all the nests but not the favorite nest and see what happens the next day. Or take all the eggs and switch them to a nest the farthest away from the favorite nest and see what they do. It's always fun to mess with their little birdy minds and see what they do! 

Also...is the favorite nest the most northern nest? Many have found the nest nearest the point of North is often the favorite one.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

It's the nest farthest from the door.  thanks! It will be a fun experiment!!!!


----------

